# Can anyone help me with deciding between cameras?



## justjonny (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi, I am looking at the canon 80D or the canon 6d mark 2 but I am not sure what is the best bang for my buck! I understand one is full frame and much newer but the 80D is very appealing to me and the price is within budget for me. Is there any other full frame camera that may be near the 80D price range ? 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Destin (Sep 21, 2017)

justjonny said:


> Hi, I am looking at the canon 80D or the canon 6d mark 2 but I am not sure what is the best bang for my buck! I understand one is full frame and much newer but the 80D is very appealing to me and the price is within budget for me. Is there any other full frame camera that may be near the 80D price range ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Are you already committed to canon? 

The Nikon D750 is an extremely good full frame camera and you can pick up used ones in good condition for $1300 or so.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 21, 2017)

if the 80D is the one thats within your budget, whats there to decide?
have you considered the original 6D? or a 5DIII used?

honestly, prices are easy to look up. no opinions needed, just go to ebay and type in model numbers and see what  you can afford.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 21, 2017)

80D's and 6D's are going for about the same price on ebay for used cameras.  The 80D has a slight advantage in dynamic range in the lower ISO range.  But that's it.  The 6D scores better from low to high iso and every other catagory like color, tone, much better low light.  I would say the 6D is the way to go.

The Nikon D750 if you can find one for a decent price is a good suggestion.  It matches the 6D very closely for tone, color, ISO.  But has a big advantage in dynamic range till about ISO 800.  At ISO 100 it's 2 full stops more dynamic range.  That's a pretty big advantage.


----------



## justjonny (Sep 21, 2017)

I looked into the 6D but it is an older camera and if I'm spending the money I rather buy newer technology at the end of the day. Would it look weird if I were to take street photos and everyday stills with the 80D even though it's geared towards videos  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 21, 2017)

justjonny said:


> I looked into the 6D but it is an older camera and if I'm spending the money I rather buy newer technology at the end of the day. Would it look weird if I were to take street photos and everyday stills with the 80D even though it's geared towards videos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Also look at *mirrorless *cameras if you primarily shoot 'street' photos
-- mirrorless is smaller and lighter and can easily use the big DSLR lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 22, 2017)

justjonny said:


> I looked into the 6D but it is an older camera and if I'm spending the money I rather buy newer technology at the end of the day. Would it look weird if I were to take street photos and everyday stills with the 80D even though it's geared towards videos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


You'd rather want a "newer technology" than superior image quality? Interesting choice. 6D is still perfectly usable and outperforms 80D in image quality very easily. Its output is often compared to 5D III...
6D II is not worth the money right now, too expensive for what it offers.

And no, it wouldn't be weird. You can take pictures with pretty much anything. It's still just a tool, nothing more.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 22, 2017)

The 80d is not particularly meant primarily for video. It is a Dslr photo camera with a rather well integrated video section.

If street photography and everyday stills are your main thing there are smaller cameras with smaller lenses that just might be a better option, based solely on firm factor.

You asked about particular cameras, are these the only ones you are considering, are you only considering canon?


----------



## justjonny (Sep 22, 2017)

I really like the body of the 80D and the 77D & the 6D. Ultimately what would be give me the best image quality if they were all used on the same kit lens?  I'm not concerned with the clunk of the devices. The downside to the 6d for me is just no touch screen, I really like that in any electronic device I purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ronlane (Sep 22, 2017)

justjonny said:


> I really like the body of the 80D and the 77D & the 6D. Ultimately what would be give me the best image quality if they were all used on the same kit lens?  I'm not concerned with the clunk of the devices. The downside to the 6d for me is just no touch screen, I really like that in any electronic device I purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



In my opinion, the best image quality with a kit lens between these camera's would be the 6D or 6D mk II. I say this because the 24-105mm f/4.0, EF lens is a better lens with the constant aperture as compared to the other kit lenses with variable aperture EFS lenses that come with the others.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 22, 2017)

justjonny said:


> I really like the body of the 80D and the 77D & the 6D. Ultimately what would be give me the best image quality if they were all used on the same kit lens?  I'm not concerned with the clunk of the devices. The downside to the 6d for me is just no touch screen, I really like that in any electronic device I purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


If you like the feel of the 80D then that sounds like what you need.  But don't go by it being newer design as being better.  The 6D is the better camera for it's designed purpose - pictures!


----------



## justjonny (Sep 22, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> justjonny said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the body of the 80D and the 77D & the 6D. Ultimately what would be give me the best image quality if they were all used on the same kit lens?  I'm not concerned with the clunk of the devices. The downside to the 6d for me is just no touch screen, I really like that in any electronic device I purchase.
> ...



I like both a lot and they are basically at the same price now. I just wouldn't want the 6d to be outdated in 2-3 years down the road. I love the full frame aspect of the 6d compared to the other 2 cameras 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 22, 2017)

justjonny said:


> I like both a lot and they are basically at the same price now. I just wouldn't want the 6d to be outdated in 2-3 years down the road. I love the full frame aspect of the 6d compared to the other 2 cameras
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



The 80D will be just as outdated as the 6D in 2-3 years!  Unless they happen to release a firmware that gives it new functions / settings.  Which is highly unlikely.  The technology will age the same in both cameras.  If one is better than the other now.  It will always be better than the other! Now in near future 90D may be better than a 6d?  But that is an unknown at this time.  But between the 80D and 6D.  I believe the 6D is the better camera for output.  Feel and ergonomics, do have a big impact on the user though.  And if you like the touch screen options of the 80D.  It just may be the better camera for you.  It's not like the performance of the 2 is night and day.  Just one is better than the other in terms of output.


----------

